# I jumped ship...



## RLPhoto (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 29, 2013)

Ug? ???


----------



## duydaniel (Aug 29, 2013)

I shoot both 8)
but it is difficult sometime


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 29, 2013)

As long as you happy...why not ;D


----------



## Northstar (Aug 29, 2013)

i'm pretty sure he's joking...RL is in deep deep love with his 85 1.2 and 135mm...so much so that I wouldn't doubt if his middle initial actually stood for "L-glass"


----------



## brad-man (Aug 30, 2013)

Why? Did Nikon come out with a _135 f/1.8 IS_?


----------



## tcmatthews (Aug 30, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


>



What are you taking a cruise? 
A99 with the Zeiss 135 1.8?


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 30, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


>



I recommend a WATERPROOF P/S camera


----------



## aroo (Aug 30, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


>



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## duydaniel (Aug 30, 2013)

welcome home from Nikon with love :-*


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Aug 30, 2013)

Right, this could mean anything. Like from DXO popcorn to Jump ship popcorn.


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome to Nikon world! Have fun!


----------



## tcmatthews (Aug 30, 2013)

I keep waiting for the pictures of ship jumping. 

I have nothing against Nikon I just hate the prosume camera ergonomics and would not be caught dead using one. Strangely I actually like the ergonomics on their entry level cameras. 

I even own a few Nikon filters. (They were dirt cheep when Wolf Camera was going out of business like 75% off of 50% or around 10 dollars less than Amazon. No wander they were filling for bankruptcy.) 

And two pairs of Nikon binoculars.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2013)

...Just in case...


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Aug 30, 2013)

This is posted in third party manufacturers, lol.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 30, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


>



TL;DR


----------



## candyman (Aug 30, 2013)

Chosenbydestiny said:


> This is posted in third party manufacturers, lol.




Good observation. So maybe bought a Sigma prime  EDIT: or maybe a Zeiss prime :-X 
Or, went for a Hasselblad or Leica :


----------



## Ardan (Aug 30, 2013)

candyman said:


> Chosenbydestiny said:
> 
> 
> > This is posted in third party manufacturers, lol.
> ...



The background in his profile image which has changed from red to yellow hints at a different brand than the ones you mention though...


----------



## insanitybeard (Aug 30, 2013)

The gear does matter after all......


----------



## candyman (Aug 30, 2013)

Ardan said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Chosenbydestiny said:
> ...




Yes, you're right. In another thread I saw a hint towards Nikon


----------



## Ardan (Aug 30, 2013)

RLPhoto - Purely out of interest, what is your prime lens trinity now on your new ship?


----------



## sama (Aug 30, 2013)

From this ship.............


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 30, 2013)

sama said:


> From this ship.............



I wanna play in that ship... can I? Can I? lol


----------



## junkwerks (Aug 30, 2013)

Any sightings over at Nikon Rumors?


----------



## MLfan3 (Aug 30, 2013)

if he indeed did jump ship to Nikon now, I would be surprised since there were many people jumping ship to Canon from Nikon because of Nikon QC and dishonest customer treatment with its D600(which is now confirmed to be replaced).

Nikon did never issue proper FW update to the camera with many many FW related design flaws, and now it suddenly replacing it with a minor updated body.
this is really you know rude to us who actually bought a D600 camera or current D800 owners having experienced the infamous left AF issue.
they should have admitted these 2 overrated toy cameras actually have many hardware and software related issues and should have announced recalls.
But Nikon has never admitted it and just replacing them , it is really stupid , in the long run they will lose a lot of loyal customers who bought high end FX Nikon bodies and would have spent a lot of money into Nikon F mount.

Seriously that company is choosing to please wrong kind of cheap headed customers who just buy a cheap body and kit lens and all done, stupid.

Nikon betrayed us and even shafted.
I am still keeping at least two Nikon bodies (D800E and D600 for now) but I am not sure I will keep them if they really announces the D610 and discontinues the D600 without recalling it(for the infamous oily dust issue) or announcing real solution to fix the FW design flaw (it does not allow controlling iris in video mode).

Nikon is fraudulent and cheating all of its long time loyal followers like us , I think I was very right to have decided to go dual mount in last Oct.

Canon seems to be much better in QC dept and much more honest with its loyal customers.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 31, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> The gear does matter after all......


Of course gear matters.... take a 800F5.6, a 600F4, a 500F4, 4002.8, and a 200-400F4.... use the boxes they come in, and you can make a life-raft....


----------



## ME (Aug 31, 2013)

Click said:


> ...Just in case...


Will that support a man + camera gear? That looks like a white lens in the avatar. Are you jumping ship or walking the gang plank. If a big boat called the titanic offers to pick you up, you might want to hold your thumb out a little longer. Is this like a new tv show that grabs your interest by creating a mystery and is then cancelled before the mystery is resolved?


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 3, 2013)

So after jumping ship for the weekend and shoot nikon only with a friends equipment, this is what I have to say about nikon. 

1. The DR is better, but not as much as I expected. 
2. I couldn't stand the ergos, it drove me nuts with the ISO button not being as fast to change as on canon. 
3. The AF with primes wasnt as good as my mk3s. Yes, the left AF point on the d800 was slooooow.
4. Flash exposure was very nice, but I missed my RT. :/
5. Overall, it wasnt too bad but I prefer my canon. 

I couldn't help but LoL at some of the comments. CR has a sense of humor.


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2013)

Welcome back !


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 3, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> So after jumping ship for the weekend and shoot nikon only with a friends equipment, this is what I have to say about nikon.
> 
> 1. The DR is better, but not as much as I expected.
> 2. I couldn't stand the ergos, it drove me nuts with the ISO button not being as fast to change as on canon.
> ...



Hekhekhek. Kind of what I expect.  Anyway, should you really change ship, just message me so you can sell me your lens trio. I promise that I'll take care of them.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 3, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> So after jumping ship for the weekend and shoot nikon only with a friends equipment, this is what I have to say about nikon.



So it is not so much that you jumped ship. Just that now we all know you go both ways. ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 3, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > So after jumping ship for the weekend and shoot nikon only with a friends equipment, this is what I have to say about nikon.
> ...



What does it mean if I shot Sony also?


----------



## Aglet (Sep 3, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> 1. The DR is better, but not as much as I expected.


if your workflow didn't change, you wouldn't notice much difference


> 2. I couldn't stand the ergos, it drove me nuts with the ISO button not being as fast to change as on canon.


ergos are individual taste, being used to Canon after so many years I still have a slight pref for how they do some things but Nikon's control placement is more consistent from model to model than Canon's regular randomizing of button positions

ISO's actually much faster to adj on d800, if you'd have assigned it to a control wheel


> 3. The AF with primes wasnt as good as my mk3s. Yes, the left AF point on the d800 was slooooow.


depends on the lens, Nik's ultrasonic motors do seem to be slower
my d800s have no left AF weakness



> 4. Flash exposure was very nice, but I missed my RT. :/


agreed


> 5. Overall, it wasnt too bad but I prefer my canon.


good on you for at least giving it a try
If you do so again, you might get more out of the experience.
Maybe try it in more challenging conditions.


----------



## tron (Sep 3, 2013)

To me this expression means: I sold all my vendor X cameras and lenses and bough the equivalent vendor Y cameras and lenses.
It seems that you had left your equipment intact while you... were transferred temporarily via a boat from one ship to other and then back to the original one. ;D

P.S Rumors that you harried back much earlier due to a possible 135mm 1.8L IS announcement are totally inaccurate... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 3, 2013)

Aglet said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > 1. The DR is better, but not as much as I expected.
> ...



I'll see how the d900 vs 5D4 goes. This generation of systems still weighs heavily in favor for Canon in my uses. As for ship jumping, my buddy quite liked shooting with my canon equipment. He's thinking about jumping ship to canon.


----------



## JPL_1020 (Sep 3, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Nice comeback on your last statement there! lol! ;D


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 3, 2013)

So, those of you who have used both systems do you guys feel that Nikon cameras are designed and built keeping a smaller hand size as the target compared to comparable Canon cameras? I used the Nikon cameras of two of my friends (one D80 and the other was probably D90 or D7000) and found the hand grip feeling smaller/thinner than my 40D and 50D....... any opinion?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 3, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> So, those of you who have used both systems do you guys feel that Nikon cameras are designed and built keeping a smaller hand size as the target compared to comparable Canon cameras? I used the Nikon cameras of two of my friends (one D80 and the other was probably D90 or D7000) and found the hand grip feeling smaller/thinner than my 40D and 50D....... any opinion?


Every time I played with Nikon D3000, D5000, D90 friends, seemed to me that did not fit well in the hand. Canon T2i seemed better ergonomics, although being small. For some mysterious reason, in my city, women prefer Nikon.


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 3, 2013)

Whaaa....


----------



## Aglet (Sep 4, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> So, those of you who have used both systems do you guys feel that Nikon cameras are designed and built keeping a smaller hand size as the target compared to comparable Canon cameras? I used the Nikon cameras of two of my friends (one D80 and the other was probably D90 or D7000) and found the hand grip feeling smaller/thinner than my 40D and 50D....... any opinion?



I've never picked up a Canon body that didn't feel OK to hold & use.
OTOH, I positively HATE the feel of Nikon's D7000 series and the D600 - I find them so unpleasant I skipped buying the economical D600 and grabbed another D800 instead. Those slightly smaller/thinner grips give my hand a cramp in very short time where I can carry a d800 or smaller D5100 around for hours w-o a strap quite easily, even with large glass attached.

D800 is a larger body, my hands are small to mid-sized and the D800 is a very comfortable camera for me to use.
Also, the D5000 series cameras are very comfortable for me despite the small Rebel-ish size. The proportioning and overall balance are more pleasant than the d7000/600 IMO. All highly subjective, of course.

D90 is not bad for me but don't like it as much as d800's fit.

I'm still waiting to see if there's a high end cropper coming (D400 ?) to replace the aged D300/s but concerned it might feel too much like the 7000 series. That will also be competing against a possible 7D Mk II for my uses.
The 7D was a really nice camera to use in all respects except, for me, it's IQ was inadequate for some of the shots I wanted it for. I'm hoping 7D2 will continue the excellence and provide improved noise levels; even the 70D would be adequate but I won't be needing it until next summer so can wait.

More on ergos, I often shoot with a Pentax K52s, great little camera, feels lovely in my hand.
K-30 has that annoyingly deeper, thinner grip, not too unlike D7x00. But not quite so bad that I didn't buy the K30... for $450 for a NIB camera with its capabilities I could put up with a bit of discomfort for the little time I'll be carrying it.


----------



## bchernicoff (Sep 4, 2013)

I got a Fuji X-E1 on Friday and played with it over the weekend. I am really impressed. This is going to be my new travel camera for sure!


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 5, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> I got a Fuji X-E1 on Friday and played with it over the weekend. I am really impressed. This is going to be my new travel camera for sure!



That's one heck of a camera (actually its *IQ* is a lot better than some DSLRs) except it's not Canon. I don't want to invest lenses on another system. Anyway, enjoy shooting.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 5, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> I got a Fuji X-E1 on Friday and played with it over the weekend. I am really impressed. This is going to be my new travel camera for sure!



one of those, or possibly the non-optical VF cheaper model, is on my wish list yet too.


----------



## MLfan3 (Sep 11, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> So after jumping ship for the weekend and shoot nikon only with a friends equipment, this is what I have to say about nikon.
> 
> 1. The DR is better, but not as much as I expected.
> 
> ...



I still own both Nikon and Canon and I have more experience with Nikon than Canon system , but I must say Nikon is overrated.

1 DR , I agree there is difference but not that much.
2 agree, even a long time Nikon shooter , I dislike the body shape and grip, also you mentioned ISO button.
3 well, Nikon is always slow in terms of AF speed , especially with outer AF points. And, Nikon primes such as AF-S85mmf1.4G(my favorite Nikon lens) uses slower SWM , the f1.8 series are not that slow but still a bit slower than the f2.8 zooms and super tele primes, with Ring type SWM motor.
4 flash CLS was one area Nikon was clearly a years a head of Canon. but after introduction of 600EX RT, that also has changed.
For me , it is not that important since I always use my Yonguno. 

I am trying to decide which system to keep but I think I will go with the Canon for ML and better video.
I think real life practicality and reliability of camera system is underrated or even overlooked , but most obsessed with silly DXO numbers that are even not very accurate numbers.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 11, 2013)

I did recently jump on the tamron boat with the so-far superb 24-70 VC. Which it seems like I've been holding out forever on a 24-70 zoom but at 800$ on Craigslist. Why not?


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 11, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I did recently jump on the tamron boat with the so-far superb 24-70 VC. Which it seems like I've been holding out forever on a 24-70 zoom but at 800$ on Craigslist. Why not?



How does the Tamron work with outer points in servo?


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 11, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I did recently jump on the tamron boat with the so-far superb 24-70 VC. Which it seems like I've been holding out forever on a 24-70 zoom but at 800$ on Craigslist. Why not?
> ...



The jury is still out on that. I just got it two days ago and still hasn't quite made its way into my bag. It needs a B&W filter, 82mm LEE adapter and a 82mm Polorizer before I can start bashing it around alongside my trusty primes.


----------



## RGF (Sep 11, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


>



Did you land on another ship or in the water?


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 11, 2013)

RGF said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I landed in a strange world where the ISO button is on the top of the mode dial. Of course, the most logical place to put it. :


----------



## RGF (Sep 12, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Not sure why this happened but Nikon and Canon lens zoom in the opposite direction?

Recently Canon has placed the focus ring closer to the body (200-400, 70-300L). Are Nikon controls laid out this way?


----------



## Jim O (Sep 12, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I did recently jump on the tamron boat with the so-far superb 24-70 VC. Which it seems like I've been holding out forever on a 24-70 zoom but at 800$ on Craigslist. Why not?



I take it you haven't observed the peripheral point AF issues that I mentioned in http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11251.msg311218#msg311218.


----------

